# bumping?



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Am I right in thinking there is some way to bump a topic with a magic button rather than typing bump as a new reply?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Can someone please reply with something?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

That was a test

Thanks Bertro


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

anselmo said:


> Am I right in thinking there is some way to bump a topic with a magic button rather than typing bump as a new reply?


The topic author does get a 'Bump Topic' button on his own topics after they have been posted for some time.

I have only seen it on own posts, does not appear to happen on other members topics regardless of the threads age, and doubt I have special privileges.

'Bump Topic' is located on the blue bar at bottom of the topic to the right of 'Bookmark Topic'


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Matt all good stories have a happy ending mate so all is well ;-)


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe Dodge should be in charge around here, he seems to know everything and no dribble comes from his mouth.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Dodge
Seems it's the 2 week period that had me missing it

Thanks all


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

leftieant said:


> There you go, it works!


But why that topic?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> Maybe Dodge should be in charge around here, he seems to know everything and no dribble comes from his mouth.


Rules you out then eh? :twisted: ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Nativeman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Dodge should be in charge around here, he seems to know everything and no dribble comes from his mouth.
> ...


----------

